# H: Chaos Daemons W: £££



## UndeadKing (Mar 9, 2014)

I have the following nurgle daemons available for sale. Price includes postage.

Maggoth lord new in box
Plague drones new in box
Plaguebearers x2 new in box
Epidemius- metal, unbuilt
Herald- built
6 bases of nurglings- built undercoated

Looking for £115


----------

